# So, my kid swallowed a ring



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes ok now but kinda concerned if it should pass on through or if I should me making a trip to the ER now, I know one swallowed a nickle before and they let it pass and this was about the same size , WWYD


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

oh, shes 13 and tall, about 120lbs


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried about the ring, as it should pass within about 10 days or less. My main concern would be is it a cheap ring made in China? More and more cheap Chinese jewelry contains lead and that could be dangerous! I'd call the doctor just to be sure, though.

My youngest swallowed a screwdriver bit when she was 3. Had to check her poo everytime she went and she finally passed it. We were worried it would scratch her intestines, but she was ok. I'm thinking your dd is much bigger than my 3 year old was, so maybe she'll be ok as long as it didn't scratch her esophagus.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It will work out in the end.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> It will work out in the end.


Yep, I swallowed a Crackerjacks toy MANY years ago and it did...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Just wondering why a 13 year old would eat a ring?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My son swallowed a handful of screws when he was 18 months old (his dad...my ex...left them on a windowsill without me knowing) and they passed without any problems. I took him to the doctor and was told to "wait and see". 

I think your daughter will be fine.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

well see about 6 hours ago, shes had the thing in her mouth and I told her not to do that, if she swallowed it that it wouldnt be a nice thing, but you know us adults are idiots.
She couldnt throw it up, and yes it was probably a chineese cheepy but shes had it and wore it for over a year, wait maybe that is her problem..
I thought that it should be a wait and see, the kids are in between insurance. I had her eat some special chocolate


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm glad she didn't throw it up because it could have caused damage to her esophagus.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

As long as she doesn't start vomiting, etc, it is fine. A little oil will help move things along faster too. You could just give her some fish oil or flax oil capsules.
The only worry is when it passes through the pylorus (sp), but after that, it is smooth sailing to the outlet. If she starts vomiting, the you would want an xray to make sure it isn't stuck in that duct, but that would be rare at her size.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

A friend of ours daughter swallowed a locket . I don't remember how old she was but she wasn't as old or as big as your daughter . The doctor told her mother to check her poo for a few days & see if she passed it . She passed it in 2 or 3 days if I remember correctly . I know she passed it without any problems . I wouldn't begin to advise you on what you should do , just relating the one experience I'm familiar with .


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I have heard of a person in a Nazi camp that kept the family jewels "safe" and repeated the proceedure as often as needed to always have them "on" her.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Just wondering why a 13 year old would eat a ring?


You and me both!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by TedH71
> Just wondering why a 13 year old would eat a ring?


Why do teenagers do any of the things they do?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

This too shall pass.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My nephew swallowed a romex wire staple. The doctor said to wait but when the 5 year old complained about pain up high in his chest they took an x-ray and it was stuck, they did surgery to remove it. If she complains about pain I would get an x-ray. It should just pass if a plain ring without a big "stone"....James


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why do teenagers do any of the things they do?


 Very true. I bet she just popped it in her mouth for a sec, then "oops!"

My brother almost killed himself with a quarter and he was well past 3 years old. He heimliched (sp?) himself on a chair. He did stop putting coins in his mouth after that, though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Relax! Kids swallow stuff all the time! However, if she swallowed a quarter and craps out two dimes and a nickel, then you can start worrying.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Cannon_Farms said:


> WWYD


Wash the ring before I wore it again. :baby04:

As long as there were no "gems" or anything jutting out, it will all come out all right in the end.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Relax! Kids swallow stuff all the time! However, if she swallowed a quarter and craps out two dimes and a nickel, then you can start worrying.


:hysterical:With the economy so bad, it would be more like swallowing a quarter and getting back a dime.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Becka said:


> :hysterical:With the economy so bad, it would be more like swallowing a quarter and getting back a dime.


Hmmm, good point, the goobermint will want their cut...... Have to wonder what sort of tax this situation falls under? luxury tax? Maybe just gas tax? :shrug:


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

The only question I have is: What was the ring made of? Specifically WHAT METAL?

If it has zinc in it, or nickel, IIRC, the stomach acid will dissolve it and you can get zinc toxicity. And some cheap jewelry also has cadmium, also bad. And lead.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh I needed a good laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Insocal it was just a cheap bubble gum machine plastic ring no metal or anything sticking out. It was kinda thick so Im sure it wont feel good coming out, but maybe thats a good bit of irony as shes a pain in my .....

So far no complaints


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

that reminds me of the mother who,when her first child swallowed a dime, she went to the ER. When her seventh child did the same, she said, that will come out of your allowance buster.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Seriously,,
Just do make SURE that she passes it !!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely check her poop----if you leave it to her to do she might miss it---you want to be sure. This is a part of parenting---:hair

I agree with the make up of metals in the ring---could do harm, but if it passes in 3-4 days as it should (or before) she is prolly allright.

If she were my child, I would have a xray of her GI tract (upper and lower) just to be sure it isn't hung up somewhere. At that point your doc can give you expert advice, no guessing, etc.

This is just my take on this---I wish you luck and a speedy trip through.:happy0035:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless she starts talking about pain I wouldn't worry about it at all. If its a cheap ring I won't even check to see it it passed. If she want to check I'd let her but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

We were on a band trip, when a kid swallowed a guitar pick. It got stuck just out of reach, but you could still see it. Called his mother, who was somewhere in the stands to ask her to come take him and have it removed. We'd tried shaking the kid upside down and making him gag to no effect. Mom brought a chick filet sandwich and told him to eat... The bright purple guitar pick made it's way through, in advance of the sandwich and was passed two days later...

sigh...

I was so glad that my kid played drums...

; )

dawn


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, a drum stick would have been easier to pass. :teehee:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I once ate a whole textbook because I figured that it was the only way I would be able to pass math.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Sooooo....since no one else has asked...... did you pass your math Oggie?


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the ring pass???


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw some show on tv about kids swallowing stuff.. like stuff I didn't know a kid could swallow.. like a matchbox car! lol


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm curious about whether the ring came out.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

so far its not been obvious and since the size of it, im assuming it might be a :grit: type poop when it dose make it out. So far shes no worse for the wear


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Have you tried feeding her chicken fingers?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cannon_Farms, if she doesn't pass it soon, I would encourage you to take her in and have her checked out because quite often the item they think they swallowed is actually in a lung and if it is in the lung. Foreign objects in human lungs pretty well have to come out and they are way easier to remove if they haven't started to break down or become embedded in scar tissue. 

According to the pulmonary oncologist that hauled a 10 year old fencing staple out of my youngest, lungs have no pain receptors so the only symptom you might notice is bit of coughing.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh Oggie. I wish we had a like button.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Chickens don't have fingers...


----------

